# Book title "so every body knows"



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

<P>the great twisted humor of tapers and some hangers, if they can tape. this site is a god send to the fellahs just starting out i'm sure of it. It would have answered all my questions in earlier years, had i asked, and i did. I out grew my teachers, looking back, i really did, its not pomp and circumstance. i wanted to know it all. never got there, but i looked. this site is so wonderful, i pull it up at parties and every one laughs- out side of their mind. from the twist on reality. We are the modern day alchemist's- we turn a liquid into a solid. a'int it kool. you should right a book about just what these guys say on just this site, its thought provokeing and just plain fun. thats what i hear, from non artisans. for me i think thats a good idea. like when stan brown- threatened to fire me, cause i would'nt break a trail through 4 feet of snow in park city. screw you stan, you are the fearless leader. Harve today youre in charge. point is thanks fellas, when im in a dumper, i get on this crazy-genius site.</P>


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Seems books are "old school" Harve.

Videos now!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well there are illustrated books!
And isn't that all videos are? Moving pictures?
If a picture is worth a thousand words, how much is a short video worth!?

Mark my words! One day in the near future I will put together a feature length film which will have allot of insight from all of you, maybe perhaps interviews and tips and experiences from you guys as well. 
Mark my words!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*old school*

alright dvd- get a grad student to make heads and tails of this site, and when we get out of psycho analysis, we'll swoop up the green.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

harvey randall said:


> alright dvd- get a grad student to make heads and tails of this site, and when we get out of psycho analysis, we'll swoop up the green.


I have absolutely no idea what that means!
But yes!! Sounds like a plan! :yes:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that means!
> But yes!! Sounds like a plan! :yes:


PT please when you have some time go on youtube to site called how not to drywall its by precision village u can tell if your on the right site if the guy sounds like he's inhaled a helium balloon. Have some time though there a several videos they are only 2 or 3 minutes long but once you start watching them you can't quit And while your watching the videos look at some of the responses. I was going to post this on drywall talk for 2buck but see what you think.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that means!
> But yes!! Sounds like a plan! :yes:


PT please when you have some time go on youtube to site called how not to drywall its by precision village u can tell if your on the right site if the guy sounds like he's inhaled a helium balloon. Have some time though there a several videos they are only 2 or 3 minutes long but once you start watching them you can't quit And while your watching the videos look at some of the responses. I was going to post this on drywall talk for 2buck.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*They must be drunk*

Think they are on drugs or drinking? :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> PT please when you have some time go on youtube to site called how not to drywall its by precision village u can tell if your on the right site if the guy sounds like he's inhaled a helium balloon. Have some time though there a several videos they are only 2 or 3 minutes long but once you start watching them you can't quit And while your watching the videos look at some of the responses. I was going to post this on drywall talk for 2buck.


I can't seem to find it Toolnut.
Unless you mean the videos completely suck!? Then yes I found it..
Maybe post a link?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I found this moron? Who apparently likes to skim screws wider than my 12" flats. :whistling2:
http://youtu.be/oKxEeBUWI2I


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think this is the guy he is referring too....:blink:

Here is a link to a playlist of the following videos, if you must torture yourself and watch them all!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG!!! :laughing: I did watch them all!!! That was the best thing I'v ever seen in my life!! Pure entertainment!! Hahaha!! That was gold!

That seemed like the hardest work out of that guy's life!
Doing one seem and I thought he was going to have a heart attack!
Thanks for that Fr8Train!
Hillarious stuff!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome back to DWT fr8train.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Welcome back to DWT fr8train.


Ditto! I was just about to say the same thing!
Where you been at bro?
Keeping busy?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been here, just lurking. Been Hella busy the past few weeks between work and working on my house, and all the other normal every day stuff


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I think this is the guy he is referring too....:blink:
> 
> Here is a link to a playlist of the following videos, if you must torture yourself and watch them all! Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Mixing Joint Compound for 2nd Coat - YouTube
> 
> ...


 I watched them all:thumbsup:
Not 2 sure about his taping skills but his fast set looked sweet!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's evil ...from Fright Night!:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*tapeing tips*



fr8train said:


> I think this is the guy he is referring too....:blink:
> 
> Here is a link to a playlist of the following videos, if you must torture yourself and watch them all! Home Remodeling: Mudding Drywall : Mudding Drywall: Mixing Joint Compound for 2nd Coat - YouTube
> 
> ...


 i just got home 3;45, from 36 hour job in bearlake-(idaho side)- saw the tips on tapeing, i finally get. except for what is a swatch of mud, this guy is talking about, and mud thinks ? where in the name of all that is holy- did you find this stuff ? i feel as if i have been mind raped. i kept saying out loud- please dont please dont as i watched and listened to the travisty at hand, while i looked through a crack between my fingers as if that would stop the boogie man some how.ope ought to take his new found talent, back to the future where it belongs. now i know why some animals eat their young. the crazy part is- he was serious. wow


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

yes this is the guy . watching it is like eating potato chip you can't stop. What ever you do watch the one where he uses yellow mesh on his angles and corner bead. Sorry it took me so long to get back.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> i just got home 3;45, from 36 hour job in bearlake-(idaho side)- saw the tips on tapeing, i finally get. except for what is a swatch of mud, this guy is talking about, and mud thinks ? where in the name of all that is holy- did you find this stuff ? i feel as if i have been mind raped. i kept saying out loud- please dont please dont as i watched and listened to the travisty at hand, while i looked through a crack between my fingers as if that would stop the boogie man some how.ope ought to take his new found talent, back to the future where it belongs. now i know why some animals eat their young. the crazy part is- he was serious. wow


One of the tapers I was working with today asked me if I'd seen the drywall finishing demo that Home Depot puts on. I said No, and he shook his head and said something to the effect that it was humorous. Now he's got me wondering.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey PT do you think 2buck could do that fine a work with a trowel:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

You mean that wasn't 2buck!? 
I thought he looked a little thin....:shifty:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> One of the tapers I was working with today asked me if I'd seen the drywall finishing demo that Home Depot puts on. I said No, and he shook his head and said something to the effect that it was humorous. Now he's got me wondering.


 I did a job for home depot winter before last. It was the most disorganized job I'd seen EVER! They hire g/cs that can't find work anywhere else .


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*what the heck*

i think laugh until i cry from now on, instead of the other way around. this is so insane, that i honestly dont get most of it. like some foreign entity-( like invasion of the body snatchers ) has snatched the good sense , right out of people. Randle McMurphy would be proud of this inane subterfuge. and in lieu of kesey moveing on to the next dimension and not being able to describe it. you fellahs do, and with great clarity and humor. i'm the lucky one i get to watch.


----------

